
XPS 17 9700 Laptop 17-inch Display in a 15-inch Body - m3h
https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/cty/pdp/spd/xps-17-9700-laptop#carousel-example-with-caption
======
m3h
Dave Lee reviewed a sample of this device here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyRUWM_LOPQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyRUWM_LOPQ)

------
ladberg
Very cool looking, but the marketing is a bit misleading because I feel like
you'd have to go back 10 years to find a 15" laptop that big.

